# Couple of pens I recently finished



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2019)

This first one is olive wood from tj maxx, it's a birthday gift for a friend's brother who recently retired from tool making at Stanley tools.



 



 

And another, this is Brazilian cherry burl for a wedding gift.



 



 



 



 

@Diver Temple , Mo, I finally finished the pen stand. How's it look?

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2019)

Both the stand and the pens are SWEET!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 12, 2019)

The olive is nice, but I love the burl, and the stand! Glad to see it polished up and working out for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 12, 2019)

Both are nice pens. I have one of the wrench pens in my personal collection also. I love it but have to keep it hid from my wife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 12, 2019)

They're both excellent...the wrench one is so appropriate! Nice! I ended up (by my choice) making all the guys who've retired in my department pens or in one case, an hourglass. So when I retired, did anyone make me anything...noooooooo! Do I care...nah.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 12, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> This first one is olive wood from tj maxx, it's a birthday gift for a friend's brother who recently retired from tool making at Stanley tools.
> 
> View attachment 168585
> 
> ...


Looks great! Did you have to glue that crack line? Mine split on the buffing wheel the first go round... But they still make a nice pen stand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Looks great! Did you have to glue that crack line? Mine split on the buffing wheel the first go round... But they still make a nice pen stand.


I did use ca before I started sanding it. Just in case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice work, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 13, 2019)

They look great.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 15, 2019)

Great pens!!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2019)

Tool pen is so cool! Burl wood on 2nd pen is drop dead gorgeous! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2019)

Finished anther burl pen. This is the grooms present.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 15, 2019)

Another beauty


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2019)

Sweet pens! Hard to beat cherry burl with a flawless finish like that.


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 15, 2019)

I love the stand.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looking good.



Thanks Frank!


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 8, 2021)

Love the pen stand

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Love the pen stand



Thanks Lou. I got that one from Mo. 
(@Diver Temple )


----------

